# Hi everyone, expecting father



## Oscarr (Sep 9, 2015)

So my cat is arriving in about 4 days from another city, because she got her shot in order to be able to ride a plane here and became sick. The veterinarian said that in about 3 days she will be good to go. I have pictures and I would like you guys to tell me the breed as she is almost a gift and I have never had a cat before, I have experience in forums, but 4 years ago with fish. I would really love to know the breed and to be constantly checking the forum for new advice. Oh yeah, I have a 7 years old dog living with me, he was fine with his puppy son who never let him rest alone, so I guess he should be fine with the new lady cat, who is 2 months old, perhaps almost 3. Thanks! I speak spanish 

I have a 3 floors house but it is small, the dog is actually not allowed in the bedroom floor, the last one, and the cat shouldnt either so I will try to train her even tho Ive heard that cats are classy jerks who cant be bossed, I am really excited.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Oscarr!
I'm not sure about the breed...maybe a Rag Doll?
But absolutely adorable!
Sharon


----------



## Lady Mochi (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi Oscarr and little kitten girl, welcome to the forum!

To my untrained eyes, your little girl looks a lot like a seal point Ragdoll (same breed as my girl).


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi Oscarr and welcome to the forum! What a pretty kitty you have there! I also have two dogs and my cat is the boss of gem. I actually have to protect the dogs from the kitten. I'll bet you are excited for your girl to get home.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome to CF. Your new addition is very cute. She is very young and ideally if she had a mom it would have been better she stayed with her or siblings for longer so she learnt kitty manners. That means you will have to be dad and mom and to show her what to do. Read up on kitten intros and set her up a nice safe room, where she can start her life with you. Have you chosen a name yet


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

She's really pretty. It's entirely possible that she isn't any particular breed at all, but a mix. Years ago I knew a farm couple who had a medium hair seal point house cat that originally appeared in a litter of barn kittens, and who presented them with a litter of longish-haired pointed kittens every year. So, both her parents carried the colourpoint gene, and she managed to find a tom who carried it (probably a close relative) but wasn't actually a purebred of any specific breed herself.
As for training, cats can be trained, just not the same way you train a dog. A dog wants an alpha figure to please, but cats don't have that concept because they aren't pack animals. So you have to give them an incentive to want to do things.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

She is adorable and look like a Himalyan or Ragdoll. Google the breed. I agree with Nuliajuk, she is most likely a mix but certainly resembles a Himmi to me.

Good luck keeping her out of any room! If you learn the secret to how to do that please share it with the rest of us here. As a side note, I would put a litter box on each level of the house for her. Kittens need access to one pretty frequently and like any baby when they gotta go, they gotta go NOW.


----------

